# Canon Easy-Photo Print



## axkman (May 23, 2003)

I am trying to print photos using Canon Easy-Photo Print, part of the bundled software that came with my Canon digital camera. I'm using a Canon Image Class MP700 printer.

My problem is that the software won't load. When I double click the icon, or try to start it any other way, including via Canon Zoom Browser EX, I get the following error message, "Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library. Runtime error! Program: H\PROGRAM~1\Canon\EASY-P~1\BJEZPRN.EXE. abnormal program termination."

Can anyone please give me some clues as to what may have happened, and how I can fix it?

Many thanks


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

I think your first step would be to run a spyware scan with a freeware like Adaware and run a virus scan with recent definitions. I think you can do both online at PC Pitstop.


----------



## axkman (May 23, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestion, slipe. However, my daily AVG scan was clear, as was AdAware, and all I got from SpyBot was the usual bunch of tracking cookies. Nor was there any evidence of foul play from my Fire Wall. So no indication of a virus, worm, trojan or any other nasty. I then did the most sensible thing I could think of, uninstalled the software and reinstalled it. I could then get the program to load, but it produced the following message, "No supported printer found. Connect a printer supported by this software." I actually got the source of Easy-Photo Print wrong in my original post - it came as part of the installation software for my Canon MP700 printer. So there shouldn't be any conflict between the software and the printer.

I would be most grateful if you, or anyone else can suggest an answer to this latest setback. Failing that, I might just give up on Easy-Photo and use something like Irfanview or Picasa instead.

Many thanks


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Go to the printers folder in Control Panel and make sure the Canon is set as default.

I stopped using Easy Photo Print and didn&#8217;t even install it on my latest computer. That doesn&#8217;t mean it might not be valuable to you. I stopped using it mostly because it seemed to alter the color balance compared to printing from Photoshop or Irfanview. It was slight, but there was a difference even when I made no corrections in EPP. It is handy for printing a bunch of smaller prints on a large sheet of photo paper, but it will only handle JPGs.

If you don&#8217;t have anything else other than freeware viewers and always work in JPG it might be worth the trouble to get it working. Other than making sure the printer is listed in the printers folder and has the little symbol for being the default I have no idea what else to suggest though. Did you let all of the Canon software install to the default locations?


----------



## axkman (May 23, 2003)

Thanks again, slipe. The printer was set to default, and all the Canon software was installed to the default locations. In addition, I have now downloaded and installed the latest edition of both the software and drivers, but without success. I'm still getting the aforementioned message, and I, too, have run out of ideas. As a last resort, I'll ring the Canon support line and see if they can help.

Many thanks


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Good luck. Let us know if you find the problem.


----------

